# Joker?



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

what is a Joker in labeling?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's just the tag hanging on a garment that has the size and/or price.

It's generally separate from a hang tag, but doesn't have to be.

Joker tag:


----------

